# First BIF shot



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I was out today scouting out some dirt roads I found in my Atlas and Gazetter. It has all the tiny roads. Anyways saw this bird that was flying kinda low and slow so I took a shot. Hand held didn't have time to set up gimbal no IS. First decent one I've gotten so far. Still slightly OOF and not enough exposure but at least I can track them.










Can't seem to get a good exposure. Then again right now I'm lucky to get the camera pointed at the beast. Always forgetting something. Just going to take lots more practice. Its sure is fun and challenging.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*A couple more*

Ran into a pair of geese on my heart walk for the day. Big birds especially when they are trying to back you off and stretch that neck out.



















And this deer scared the **** out of me when it bolted across the road from the brush.










Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Looking good to me.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Looking good to me.


 Me too. The jumping doe capture is very cool. LOL, the geese can get mighty big with there necks and wings stretched out. Very nice set Griz.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Yea going out every day if I can and trying to get a few shots. Sure is paying off. And its fun and relaxing. Amazing just how much there is to shoot walking around here. Haven't seen any hummingbirds around the feeder I put up yet. But its only been a few days and I might be missing them.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*One more*

This one came out pretty good. They were running around again today but I didn't have my camera this time.










Those are some powerful hindquarters wouldn't want to take a kick from that one.

Griz


----------



## Kleago (Mar 16, 2014)

great pics


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

griz said:


> Yea going out every day if I can and trying to get a few shots. Sure is paying off. And its fun and relaxing. Amazing just how much there is to shoot walking around here. Haven't seen any hummingbirds around the feeder I put up yet. But its only been a few days and I might be missing them.
> 
> Griz


Nice shots Griz. I have a feeder out for the Hummingbirds but can't keep the bees away. The Hummers come and go with being able to feed. What area are you in. You should have the Hummers by now.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Granite Shoals*

I just put mine up recently. Had one fly by me on the way to it while I was loading up to go shoot today. I was reading on some of them they have a bee guard or something like that. I got the ones with the ant moat. Can't wait to get some shots of the little critters. They are cool.

Griz


----------

